# Looking to move to germany to be with GF



## roughcrowd (May 9, 2013)

I' am a U.S. Army veteran, trained with handling hazardous materials. I met my GF while I was stationed in Ansbach. I was honorably discharged last year in May 2012. I returned the following month to visit my GF and her family for two weeks then in December my GF visited with me and my family in Arizona for three weeks. Eventually, we would both like to get married. However, she will be attending school in Germany. Currently I' am also attending school and working in Arizona. I would like to work in Germany for the time that she is completing her education. Where do I begin? what forms do I need to fill out? 
Your consideration, comments and advice is much appreciated.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it might be a lot easier to get married otherwise I think the only other route is the EU Blue Card or jobseekers visa but then you need qualifications, at least 5 years experience and a minimum salary offer of around €40k. Have you tried civilian placements in the military here in Germany? Might be worth a try, but I think it might be a lot easier if you are here!


----------



## roughcrowd (May 9, 2013)

My GF currently resides in Germany. Would it be easier for us to get married in the states?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

i think the only real prerequisite for getting married is to be in the same country at the same time. Should be fine on a tourist visa in either country.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

By all accounts it's easier from a red-tape perspective for a German to marry a non-German somewhere other than Germany. If not the US, then a weekend in Denmark.


----------

